# 1" 15 ply birch plywood for speaker box



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

1" 15 ply birch plywood for speaker box.

Overkill or just right?


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

Just right.


----------



## rsa (Dec 9, 2008)

If some if good, more is better and too much is just enough! :mr-t:


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

overkill = just right


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

walls will be one inch thick? naw not overkill.

depends on how much bracing you do 

matrix style bracing with carbon fiber wrapped over it, then yeah maybe overkill. but **** cool at the same time! :brainiac:

Matt


----------

